# Where to find cute boys' bedding?



## kittykat2481 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm thinking of redecorating DS's room to be more of a "big boy" room and less of a nursery. Unfortunately, DH and I are having a hard time finding anything that DS and us would all like. We won't do any characters, and there just isn't much selection in non-character sets. We need something full sized, not twin, which seems to be adding an extra level of difficulty to the search. Links please!

Thank you.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

DS has this on his queen-size bed: http://www.target.com/Circo-Sports-Q...l-item-display


----------



## MisaGoat (Jul 10, 2006)

http://www.garnethill.com/kids-rooms...m-collections/

http://www.thecompanystore.com/dept/...by+Room/18002/

http://www.target.com/Boys-Bedding-C...1?node=4182801

http://www.landofnod.com/boy-bedding/kids/1

http://www.potterybarnkids.com/shop/...boys-sheeting/

http://www.designpublic.com/shop/bedding/kids-bedding

Most of the links above offer bedding in full/double size. Most of the bedding is character free. Some of the stuff is pricey, but look for sales and a lot of pottery barn/land of nod stuff will show up on ebay. Or you could get a patterned blanket/duvet/quilt and get less expensive solid sheets to match.


----------



## lilmom (Nov 9, 2008)

We found a full size comforter and sheets at Target. It's cute..just roads and cars and trucks and trees. We don't do characters either!


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

I love this solar system bedding from Garnet Hill. http://www.garnethill.com/solar-syst...verlets/117627

(Sorry, can't get embedded links to work right now!)

We have some cute jungle-themed bedding for our boys from Pottery Barn kids.

Don't forget to check eBay or Craigslist--they often have new pieces from PB if you know what you're looking for.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

Our boys theme is cars/trucks in primary colors. We found everything in thrift stores in a period of about 2 years. Well, my mom found most of it. She repainted a chest of drawers and put some wooden cars and trucks on the front. She found several sheets with a similar theme, and turned one into a blanket for my oldest. She found a double comforter and cut it down to twin size for two of the boys. I used some of the sheets to make curtains, and more to make a fleece-backed blanket. It all turned out very cute.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

We found DS' bedroom set at Pottery Barn Kids. It was on clearance since it was a set they were not continuing. They tend to have some fairly cute, non-sports themed, non-character themed stuff there, but it can be expensive. Another thought is IKEA, but I am not sure if they have many of their cute kid stuff in full. DS' bed is a full sized bed too, DD is even harder though she has a queen and very few places make kids bedding for a queen bed.


----------



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

I second (or third, or fourth) Target. That is where I got ds1's full sized bedding a few years ago and I still love it.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

I like Ikea for cute bedding and accessories http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/60107734

Oh I saw some great stuff at Pottery Barn Kids too!


----------



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

As an aside, I just wanted to say that when I was buying bedding for DS's "big" bed, my SIL advised me to just get a plain comforter and then get the theme pillow cases and shams. I am SO glad I followed her advice! With a plain blue, high-quality comforter, we were able, four years later, to swap out the construction-themed pillow cases and shams for Star Wars ones for less than $100, and it seems like a whole new room!

Plus, this way you can spend more on accessories!

Have fun shopping!
-e


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MisaGoat* 
http://www.garnethill.com/kids-rooms...m-collections/

http://www.thecompanystore.com/dept/...by+Room/18002/

http://www.target.com/Boys-Bedding-C...1?node=4182801

http://www.landofnod.com/boy-bedding/kids/1

http://www.potterybarnkids.com/shop/...boys-sheeting/

http://www.designpublic.com/shop/bedding/kids-bedding

Most of the links above offer bedding in full/double size. Most of the bedding is character free. Some of the stuff is pricey, but look for sales and a lot of pottery barn/land of nod stuff will show up on ebay. Or you could get a patterned blanket/duvet/quilt and get less expensive solid sheets to match.


YES!

These are all the places I searched. I ended up with something by Freckles and I could not be happier with the quality.


----------



## Nansense (Jan 5, 2009)

Olive Kids has very cute bright colors, no Disney.

www.olivekids.com


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I LOVE Olive Kids, and Kohl's actually has some really cute non-character bedding. I got my daughter a set from Kohl's about two years ago, & it has held up really really well on a 4-year-old's bed. Granted, she doesn't sleep in her bed much, though.


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

I found DS some cowboy stuff at target last year on clearance, I think they have something similiar again this year. He also has a 'surf board' set from Kohls, and something else I cant remember but again from target. Target kids does carry Full size both in store and online. I usually wash 1x a week, sometimes more, DS has asthma and frequent washes help him breath better, and the CIrco brand holds up well.


----------

